
New Google transparency tool shows gov requests, blocked traffic - fady
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/09/new-google-transparency-tool-shows-gov-requests-blocked-traffic.ars
======
GiraffeNecktie
I don't see how simply saying that country X made n requests creates
transparency. It would be much more useful if there were some kind of metadata
about the requests. Are they criminal investigations, national security issues
etc. ??

